# Warmblood conformation



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That does not look like a 2 year old to me- so if she is 2, she's very immature with a big dip behind her withers, high withers too.

As she is right now I'd say pass. That doesn't mean she can't look better as she grows up.


----------



## PrettyBananas (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah I thought she looked pretty small, she's telling me they expect her to hit 16.3 but I'm not so sure. The withers don't bother me so much any opinions on her shoulder?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

PrettyBananas said:


> Yeah I thought she looked pretty small, she's telling me they expect her to hit 16.3 but I'm not so sure. The withers don't bother me so much any opinions on her shoulder?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think she'll hit 16.3. As far as her shoulder, it's hard to see with the lighting but it looks to be on the steep side.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Run. Those legs look less than spectacular.


----------



## Zaphyrr (Oct 12, 2013)

Is this a current photo? I have to say that she doesn't look 2yo.
I have to agree with the other posters thus far, I'd pass at this point


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

PASS PASS PASS PASS.

I'm a jumper too and there's no way I would touch this horse. Not with a 10 foot barge pole and not if you paid me to. Those legs are scary.


----------



## PrettyBananas (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah I just got a better photo of her legs, it's not the way she's standing she's got horrible hooves pointed outwards. The photo was when she was a year and a halfish. Thanks for everybody's input I guess I'm passing on this one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

